# Are heat mats expensive to run



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

As tittle says thanks in advance


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how many reptiles you got. If your a beginner, then don't worry .It wont be expensive. It builds as you get more animals though...


----------



## trauts2002 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bear in mind they vary in usage depending on size ect..

i have in my hand a 430mm x 280mm that is 20watt (per constant hour of usage = 480watts per 24hr, a kw is about 5p or something close) so would cost half the amount of a standard 40w light bulb to run, then add in the use of a thermostat which will cut costs prob in 1/2 or 1/3rd dependant on how warm your home is and type of stat used.

So as previously stated it wont cost a bomb untill you have many reps, 
so dont worry too much and enjoy your reps!


----------

